# Control de luces mediante la PC



## ronyho

Hola amigos estoy intentando hacer un proyecto y les pido su ayuda para la realizacion de este proyecto.
Bueno el proyecto es hacer unas luces secuenciales con bombillas de 220v  para fiestas, el problema es que tiene que ser controlado por la PC mediante el puerto paralelo, mi prblema es que tiene que tener un programa que lo controle (Software) y que pueda controlar la secuencia de las luces como tambien el tiempo (delay) y como ustedes ya saben de esto les pido su ayuda el programa de preferencia que se el Visual Basic (yo no se nada de programación ni de VB) ayudenme por favor.
Sobre la parte del esquematico he encintrado algo por el internet (el diagrama lo pongo mas abajo) y quisiera que me den sus opiniones acerca del diagrama si esta bien o no y tambien para mejorarlo ya que este proyecto trabaja bajo la red electrica de 220v corriente alterna, y que no pueda tener problemas con la PC ni con la persona que lo usa. 
Y gracias de antemano por su ayuda.

*CONTROL DE POTENCIA CON TRIACS* 

Las computadoras ofrecen la facilidad de programarlo casi todo. Dado que pueden manejarse en función a eventos, tiempos y acciones del usuario realizar sistemas en los cuales el control de equipos quede a cargo de ellas no presenta dificultad alguna, y menos aún con las nuevas herramientas de desarrollo visual que facilitan la programación y potencian la relación con el usuario a través de interfaces gráficas. Pero cuando se requiere controlar potencias, tales como lámparas incandescentes, tubos fluorescentes, motores, electrodomésticos, etc. el tema comienza a complicarse ya que los puertos de comunicaciones de las computadoras sólo pueden manejar señales de muy baja tensión y corriente. Para ello se requiere de interfaces de potencia basadas en dispositivos capaces de accionar potencia a partir de señales débiles. A esto debe agregarse sistemas de protección y aislamiento que permitan separar físicamente la parte lógica (la computadora) de la parte de potencia (la inteface).

El proyecto que se presenta en esta nota permite comandar dispositivos que requieran 220VCA con hasta 1500W de consumo utilizando para ello el puerto paralelo de la computadora.

EL PUERTO PARALELO:
También denominado puerto de impresora ó LPT éste puerto dispone de tres canales de comunicaciones cuyos pines envían señales desde y hacia la computadora todos al mismo tiempo, de ahí el término paralelo. Inicialmente la plataforma PC permite disponer de hasta un máximo de tres puertos paralelos, usualmente denominados LPT1, LPT2 y LPT3. Exceptuando las nuevas computadoras iMac de la firma Apple Computers todas las computadoras personales disponen al menos de un puerto paralelo al cual generalmente se lo llama LPT1. A comienzos de la computación personal (cuando reinaban las XT) el puerto paralelo venía incluido en la plaqueta controladora de vídeo. Luego, con la llegada de las controladoras VGA el puerto comenzó a ser incorporado en las controladoras de unidades de disco (mas conocidas como multifunción). Pero con la quinta generación en PC (cuando apareció el Pentium de Intel) cambió todo nuevamente quedando la placa multifunción incorporada a la placa base del sistema o Motherboard. 
Los terminales del puerto paralelo sólo pueden manejar señales digitales, cuyos valores de tensión representan estados altos o bajos. Cuando no hay tensión en el pin se asume un estado lógico bajo mientras que cuando hay una tensión cercana a los 5v el estado asumido es el alto.  Cada pin puede drenar un máximo de 50mA, insuficiente para manejar cualquier tipo de carga mediana o pesada. Pero es suficiente para encender un diodo LED.  

Para controlar el estado de los pines del puerto paralelo basta con escribir un número entero positivo de 8 bits en la dirección del mismo. El pin de datos 0, que físicamente está conectado al terminal 2 del contector, asume el peso 1. Este es el bit de menos peso en la palabra de datos de dicho puerto. Siguiendo la tabla de abajo observará que es muy simple manejar puntualmente cada uno de los pines. 

Terminal 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 
Bit          0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 
Peso       1 2 4 8 16 32 64 128 

Por ejemplo, si queremos hacer que los terminales 4, 6, 8 y 9 del puerto paralelo se enciendan quedando los otros apagados debemos sumar los valores correspondientes a esos pines y enviar dicho resultado a la dirección del puerto. En este ejemplo el dato a enviar sería: 4 + 16 + 64 + 128 lo que equivale a 212

Para que todos los pines se enciendan tendremos que enviar el valor 255, mientras que para que todos se apaguen deberemos enviar el valor 0.

La dirección del puerto LPT1 usualmente es 378, la del puerto LPT2 suele ser 278 y la del puerto LPT3 casi siempre es 3BC. Aunque esto depende de como esté configurado su hardware. Una forma de determinar la dirección del puerto es presionando la tecla Pause al comienzo de la carga del sistema operativo. Verá una tabla donde el BIOS reporta los parámetros básicos del equipo, incluyendo datos sobre los puertos.

EL PROYECTO:
Como mencionamos antes, este circuito permite manejar cargas que funcionen con 220V de la red eléctrica y que consuman no mas de 1500W. Las posibilidades son: Lámparas, cafeteras, veladores, electrodomésticos, accesorios, etc. Televisores y equipos de sonido también pueden ser conectados, pero seria inútil ya que éstos equipos requieren ser encendidos por "soft" presionando la tecla Power. Entonces, al darle alimentación el equipo quedará a la espera de ser encendido. 









La señal digital proveniente del puerto es limitada en corriente y aplicada al cátodo del LED interno del optoacoplador. El ánodo de ese diodo es cableado a MASA digital (pin 25 del puerto paralelo). El brillo producido por el LED acciona el Triac del opto, que, a su vez, acciona el triac de potencia. La red RC conectada en paralelo con el triac de potencia limita la velocidad de evolución de la tensión ante cargas inductivas. 

El optoacoplador incluye en su interior un circuito de detección de cruce por cero (denominado  ZCC). Este sistema hace que la conmutación sea posible sólo cuando el semiciclo de la corriente alterna se encuentra en 0V.

El optoacoplador puede ser un MOC3040 ó un MOC3041. El triac debe ser capaz de manejar 8A sobre 400V. Es indispensable montar el Triac en un buen disipador térmico. 

El circuito mostrado arriba corresponde a un solo canal. Para montar un sistema de mas canales repetir este tantas veces como canales necesarios. Recuerde conectar sólo un circuito a cada pin del puerto paralelo. 

IMPORTANTE:
Este tipo de circuitos trabajan sobre la red eléctrica de 220V. Cualquier error, además de ocasionar daños serios en la computadora, pueden provocarle lesiones en su cuerpo. Incluso, si es una persona con problemas cardíacos o tiene un marcapasos tocar con sus manos el triac o cualquier otro componente no aislado puede matarlo.

Sea muy cauto durante el armado y revise muy bien todo. Siempre es mejor tomarse unos segundos mas en ver todo nuevamente y revisar conexiones que tomarse unas vacaciones en el hospital ó hacer una inspección del interior del crematorio. 


Cualquier pregunta por favor aganmelo saber  y de nuevo GRACIASSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Si tengo una pregunta, me pregunto para que citó todo eso?? Ahi esta su duda?? 

En realidad es muy sencillo, yo estoy haciendo un tuto, si quiere puede revisarlo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/

O postear específicamente cuál es su duda.

Saludos


----------



## ronyho

Hola amigo EinSoldiatGott gracias por responder, creo que no fui muy claro en cuanto a lo que queria pido mil disculpas, bueno lo que quiero es hacer es algo asi como un monitor por puerto paralelo chekanse esta pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm 
ahi nos muestra la conexion al puerto paralelo con led´s y lo que yo quiero es hacerlo con bombillas de 220V. Por lo que estaba leendo esta conexion se hace de los pines 2 al 9 en total entrarian 8 bombillas y para eso era el diagrama de arriba solo que esta echo solo para una bombilla (solo es para la entrada del pin 2 del puerto paralelo) y para las demas entradas se harian otros 7 circuitos iguales.

El problema es que quisiera un programa que controle la secuencia y el tiempo de encendido y apagado de las bombillas puesto que yo no se nada de programacion y ustedes ya saben y si no es mucha molestia me ayuden a hacerlo en el visual basic (es el unico programa que consegui).
Bueno me disculpo, no fui muy claro ya que no soy muy bueno expresandome 

saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, visual basic es muy fácil, al principio no le hallaba pero lea el tuto que puse ahi del guille para vbasic o si quiere pues le ayudamos.

El circuitos sería como el que puse, pero 8 veces en el programa

QUe sistema operativo esta usando?

la verdad a mi me gusta más hacerlo en C pero si tien eXP no nos va a servir

Solo tiene que hacer esto

Saca un 00000001
Espera ciertos segundos
Saca un 00000010
Espera ciertos segundos
.

En realidad es bastante sencillo y puede ser la secuencia que quiera.

Saludos


----------



## crespo

ya termine el programita enciende los 8 led y le das el tiempo de encendido segun gustes se encienden y apagan de forma automatica tu lo programas y tambien la rapides con q se encienden y apagan, si te sirve enviame un mail


----------



## ronyho

Hola amigo crespo te agradesco que te hayas dado un tiempito y las molestias para poder realizar este programa que me hace mucha falta y te agradeceria muchisimo si lo pudiedas publicar o mandarnos,  por fa amigo y gracias por todo espero tu respuesta


----------



## crespo

ya pelaito espero te sirva cualquier duda me lo dices espero te sirva si le quieres modificar lo q sea avisame y lo haremos.

pelaito sabes en el programita si te das cuenta hay 2 proyectos elimina el q quieras total los 2 son el mismo suerte.

El programa esta hecho en visual basic 6.


----------



## ronyho

Hola amigo crespo yo de nuevo bueno agradesrte por tu trabajo y decirte que si funciona ya lo probe con led`s y  funcionaaaaaaaa toy felizzzz    el programita anda de maravillas y pedirte un favor que si se puede modificar bueno ojala no te molestes pero quiesiera que por favor hagas los siguientes cambios:

1.- la velocidad que se pueda seleccionar una sola para todos 
2.- si se puede la selecion de la velocidad puede ser en forma de potenciometro lineal    adjunto la foto
3.- bueno en cuanto a la programacion de las secuencias no se aun como quisiera para que sea mas facil de manejar bueno solo eso por ahora el punto 1 y 2 ya mas adelante escribo 

solo eso por ahora y voy a empesar a construir con bombillas o focos de 220V. para hacer un verdaredo juego de luces controlado por la PC ya les voy contando como me va gracias de nuevo amigonn cuidese mucho 

         saludos desde PERU


----------



## crespo

pelaito.-


sabes no habia entrado al for asi q disculpa si me he demorado, sabes es bueno tu desafio asi q ahora mismo comenzare a solucionar el problemita, q bueno q tengas la confianza para preguntar asi aprendemos todos ya pelao me pongo a trabajar y te envio la respuesta pronto...


----------



## crespo

pelao quizas no es lo q quiere a todas pero mira aqui esta con potenciometros tal como quieres lo q si es 1 a 1 ya q si lo ago con un solo potenciometro para todas causa un efecto de retraso en el apagado de las luces pero igual te lo enviare claro esta q lo seguire arreglando y quede picado con el asi q lo mas probable es q te lo envie lo antes posible como lo quieres  este solo lo subi para q me des la aprobacion si es algo asi lo q quieres,


----------



## crespo

pelao aqui esta el q creo es el q quieres solo con un pequeño detalle q lo sacaremos con mas tiempo mientras tu terminas con el circuito me das tiempo para sacar ese retraso q tiene al apagar las luces suerte...


----------



## ronyho

Hola amigo crespo gracias de nuevo por responder a mis pedidos y disculpa la demora en contestar, bueno ya probe tu programa y eso justamente era lo que queria la velocidad tipo potenciometro pero aun nose como hacer para la programacion de la secuencia para que sea mas facil de programar(aver si me ayudas a pensar en esto) pero me gusto lo que hiciste muchas gracias nunca me cansare de agradecerte todo lo que haces por mi, y pasando al proyecto como ya les dije ya lo probe con los led`s y si funciona pero aun no lo hago con focos grandes o C.A. es que recien hoy encontre un componente que me faltaba (el opto acoplador)  en lapagina de pablin no especifica el valor pero mire el tuto del amigo EinSoldiatGott que da el valor de MOC 3010 y no lo encontre solo tenian MOC 3020 asi que compre solo ese ojala me sirva.  
Ya les voy contando como me va por ahora estoy trantando de conseguir una camara digital para mandarles imagenes de este proyectos y gracias de nuevo amigo crespo

Saludos y cuidense


----------



## Guille DJ

hola rohnio se de que proyecto hablas pues yo lo acabo de terminar he leido por encima todos los posts y creo que en realidad lo que buscas es un pograma que maneje las cargas del puerto paralelo, la que yo he hecho es para manejar 32 canales, y funciona bien, entra en la pagina de ero-pic y vusca control 32 canales o secuenciador 32 canales por puerto paralelo, o algo asi, y ahi te trae las placas pcb, de control y potencia, y el programa para manejarlo es el discolitez un plugin que puede funcionar con el winamp, pero tb va si el winamp, es un programa enrollao si puedes pruebalo

un saludo


----------



## crespo

pelao y a los q les interese, 
mira no se si esta ya terminado dime si hay q modificar algo, me pediste entre otras cosas modificar el encendido ya esta hecho pero estas complicado con el tiempo quizas te guste ahora esta con potenciometro para el apagado ya no hay q ingresar numero q enredan ahora solo deves acomodar los potenciometros a tu gusto es mas interactivo lo q si al hacer esto las luces encenderan por defecto al mismo tiempo pero se ve bien ya q el efecto de apagado hace q esto no se note, yo lo pruevo aqui con la consola q hice y los led encienden y he formado unos juegos de luces bastantes entretenidos, pelaito cualquier cosa q quieras modificar me dices y lo hacemos "para todos"


----------



## darix

hola amigos me parece muy interesante este proyecto y quiero realizarlo bueno ya tengo el software q hicienron con mucho esfuerzo ustedes cosa q se agradece mucho pero queria q me dijeran los componentes q se necesitan para realizarlo por completo yo mismo armarlo y probar el software q han puesto muchas gracias a todo este foro GRACIAS........


----------



## ronyho

Holas yo de nuevo disculpen por entrar despues de tiempo, y un coordial saludo al amigo *crespo* que siempre me esta apoyando, bueno por lo que veo este proyecto les esta interesando a varios y eso esta bien haci podemos intercambiar experiencias, para el amigo *darix* esta es la pagina del monitor para puerto paralelo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm  que ya lo probe y funciona con la ayuda del programa que hiso el amigo *crespo* aun no lo hago con los triacs pero tambien esta aqui la pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm .
Y apara el amigo *kraxyny_advance* bueno amigo te agradesco tu interes en ayudarme pero lamentablemente el programa que enviaste no abre y sale un error pero se agradece la buena intensión me quedo con el programa del amigo crespo. 
 Amigo *crespo* veo que hiciste mejora en tu programa lo voy a probar recien disculpa no lo hise por falta de tiempo.  Y aqui les mando unas fotito y un video del avance (disculpen la calidad de imagen y video no estan muy buenas los tome con mi webcam no pude conseguir una camara digital) pero ojala les guste ahi va.

la foto numero 3 vista por el lado del conector hembra al puerto paralelo 
ese cablecito rojo que se ve ahi es la conexion a tierra de los led´s al pin negativon del conector.

la foto numero 4 que ya esta conectado al cable del puerto paralelo

Bueno aqui esta el video intente adjuntarlo qui pero creo que es un poco grande asi que lo subi a una pagina que es: http://www.bolt.com/ronyho20/video/2052011    (para que no se abra en esta misma pagina hagan click derecho sobre el link y luego click en abrir en una ventana nueva)

cuidense mucho 
        Y saludos.....


----------



## Ivan_luna

Hola yo soy nuevo en esta foro ..... soy estudiante de mexico... y al = estoy interesado en el proyecto ..... yo lo quiero para controlar un foco en mi recamara espero = tengan interes en ayudarme al igual q yo puedo contribuir con ustedes en lo poco q se.... gracias  se q alguien me echara la mano


----------



## darix

hola amigos queria saber q tipo de resistencias son osea con q nombre voy a comprarlas y los leds tambien. gracias....


----------



## jimmbo

Al  que no le funcione el esquema que publica pablin para controlar con la pc 8 salidas de ponencia deben fijarce que en ese esquema existe un error y que solo cambiando MT1 por MT2 funciona, acuerdense MT1 siempre esta al lado de GATE del TRIAC,saludos yo lo arme y funciona perfectamente


----------



## javiercuellar

En este sitio http://www.globu.net hay una "tesis" sobre el puerto paralelo.


----------



## mrcrudo

hola, al ejecutar el proyecto sale un error y es que no se encuentra la librería io.dll, pero se encuentra ahí, en la misma carpeta, no sé por qué sucede.


----------



## KanitoCR

Primero debes copiar la libreria IO.dll a la carpeta c:/Windows/System32, luego..

debes ir al menú inicio->Ejecutar y escribir "regsvr32 IO.dll" 

Ese proceso se llama registrar una libreria en windows 
más información ver en: http://www.trucoswindows.net/foro/topico-69484-registrar-librerias-dll.html
Eso es todo..

Saludos, 



			
				mrcrudo dijo:
			
		

> hola, al ejecutar el proyecto sale un error y es que no se encuentra la librería io.dll, pero se encuentra ahí, en la misma carpeta, no sé por qué sucede.


----------



## fernandoae

Yo les doy un consejo a todos los que recien empiezan con el puerto paralelo: Usen Google para aprender... hay muchisima información sobre el tema. Todo es cuestion de buscar.
Asi como tambien hay muchisima información sobre programacion, de hecho yo aprendi Visual Basic solo, con manuales bajados de la red.
Sobre microcontroladores y assembler ... tambien solito y buscando en la red...
Todo esto se los digo porq a veces es mas rapido buscarlo que esperar a que alguien responda en el foro.
Asiq bueno... si necesitan una mano con gusto los ayudo 
Saludos


----------



## KanitoCR

Oye y porque no nos me orientas con base a eso de los microcontroladores, me parece un tema muy bueno solo que hay que sacar el tiempo y el dinero para aprender respecto a este tema, como por ejemplo cuales son los primeros pasos...

Please.. y pura vida!



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Yo les doy un consejo a todos los que recien empiezan con el puerto paralelo: Usen Google para aprender... hay muchisima información sobre el tema. Todo es cuestion de buscar.
> Asi como tambien hay muchisima información sobre programacion, de hecho yo aprendi Visual Basic solo, con manuales bajados de la red.
> Sobre microcontroladores y assembler ... tambien solito y buscando en la red...
> Todo esto se los digo porq a veces es mas rapido buscarlo que esperar a que alguien responda en el foro.
> Asiq bueno... si necesitan una mano con gusto los ayudo
> Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Antes que nada espero que no nos reten por irnos un poco del tema 

"Oye y porque no nos me orientas con base a eso de los microcontroladores, me parece un tema muy bueno solo que hay que sacar el tiempo y el dinero para aprender respecto a este tema, como por ejemplo cuales son los primeros pasos"

No hay que tenerle miedo a los microcontroladores   
En cuanto a lo que mencionas del tema del dinero te comento que no es algo caro como muchos piensan (si usas los programadores originales ya es otra cosa)... 

Con un pic se pueden hacer muchas cosas y de manera facil... esto es un ejemplo:

YouTube - 8 Channel PWM LED Chaser
YouTube - mini Xmas Tree LED Chaser
YouTube - Blue LED PWM Chaser

El enlace es este:
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/ledchaserpwm/index.htm

En mi canal hay algunos proyectos mas de iluminacion:
http://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae


Bueno cualquier cosa si quieren algo de información y orientacion sobre como empezar me mandan un mensaje privado y conversamos, saludos.


----------



## LUCASGALLARDO

disculpen mi ignoranciaa para usar el sof necesito el visual basic 6?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Para el control de las luces por la PC podés usar el puerto USB:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## kilicrespo

hola, tengo una consulta sobre el tema discolitez, no tengo puerto lpt en mi pc por lo q quiero comprar un adaptador usb...lpt eso en un extremo usb y en el otro lpt, mi consulta es si al usar discolitez con ese adaptador funciona de la misma manera q si tuviera el puerto lpt en mi pc. gracias


----------



## Meta

kilicrespo dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo una consulta sobre el tema discolitez, no tengo puerto lpt en mi pc por lo q quiero comprar un adaptador usb...lpt eso en un extremo usb y en el otro lpt, mi consulta es si al usar discolitez con ese adaptador funciona de la misma manera q si tuviera el puerto lpt en mi pc. gracias



Lo puedes hacer con el puerto serie.


----------



## Nstalej

Tengo una duda?
como puedo mandar pulsos con el puerto paralelo con visual basic .NET


----------



## elosciloscopio

bueeeeno; aqui esta la solucion http://www.digitalperuana.com.pe/proyectos_luces_controlcompu.html


----------



## MONSTERFIREGT

Muy buena información...
Gracias...


----------



## chekel

yo tengo un problema :

tengo un programa en vb.net en el que manejo el puerto lpt1 mandando pulsos para encender un objeto ahora quiero hacerlo por medio de usb. 

las impresoras antes eran de puerto serial comm, lpt y ahora son de usb quiero saber como mandar pulsos de usb


----------



## fernandoae

Leyendo un poco lo de mas arriba...


----------



## xaviergarvi

logre controlar 8 salidas con el puerto lpt lo que quiero es controlar mas de 20 salidas tengo entendido que lo maximo posible es de 32 salidas usando un integrado 74ls374 mi problema radica en que no puedo conseguir en mi ciudad (Sucre - Bolivia) este integrado alguna idea de como puedo hacer un circuito con triacs resistencias capacitores o cosas asi para lograr el mismo funcionamiento del integrado es posible???? o alguien save de otro modelo de integrado que llegue al mismo resultado que el 74ls374?? busque todos los 74374 hc thl ls pero no los tienen ayuda porfavor es para mi proyecto de una materia del instituto agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## fernandoae

No creo que sea una buena alternativa tratar de hacerlo por cuenta propia.


----------



## Fogonazo

xaviergarvi dijo:


> .....mi problema radica en que no puedo conseguir en mi ciudad (Sucre - Bolivia) este integrado alguna idea de como puedo hacer un circuito con triacs resistencias capacitores o cosas asi para lograr el mismo funcionamiento del integrado es posible???? o alguien save de otro modelo de integrado que llegue al mismo resultado ....


Mira este otro, es lo mismo con distinta disposición de las patas:
*74LS574*

*74LS374*


----------



## xaviergarvi

me tendre q ir de viaje a otra ciudad, para que mas usan este integrado?? por q no lo encuentro me dijeron que no lo usan mucho por aqui y por eso no lo traen me estoy volviendo loco


----------



## lubeck

> me tendre q ir de viaje a otra ciudad, para que mas usan este integrado?? por q no lo encuentro me dijeron que no lo usan mucho por aqui y por eso no lo traen me estoy volviendo loco



Ese integrado se utiliza para muchísimas cosas hasta donde la imaginación alcanza.....

es bastante comun.... ve a una tienda de electronica y pide el 74574... sin letras te pueden dar el 
74LS574 o el 74HC574 o no se cuantos mas hay similares... lo importante es el 74574....

Busca lo referente a la familia TTL... saldras de muchas dudas.... y tambien busca que es un DATASHEET o Ficha tecnica

no te vuelvas loco... busca informacion... 

Saludos...


----------



## xaviergarvi

gracias por la ayuda hoy mismo voy a buscar ese modelo gracias por el aporte ahh otra duda hay algun otro integrado que tenga menos pines porque no necesito las 32 salidas solo necesito 20 quizas haya un ic con menos salidas y sea mas comercial almenos en donde vivo pero bueno voy a buscar el 74574 gracias


----------



## lubeck

De que hablas????.....
ese es un flip-flop octal D Tri-State

son en realidad 8.....

ya viste su ficha tecnica que quieres hacer....


----------



## xaviergarvi

no se si me explique a lo que me refiero es que quizas hay otro integrado pero con 5D entrada y 5Q salidas o algo asi solo era una opinion por que no encuentro el 74374


----------



## lubeck

> por que no encuentro el 74374



el 374 me parece que es lo mismo que el 574 tambien es octal, creo que la diferencia es nada mas la posicion de los pines.... pero reviza los datasheet...

ahhh... no no creo que haya de 5... a lo mejor de 4 pero hay que goglear... hay una lista por ahi de toda la familia TTL...


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en este tema de controlar luces de 220v mediante la pc. El fin de este proyecto es para una carroza alegorica que es generalmente lo que se realiza en concordia entre rios por los estudiantes del ultimo año de los colegios y va a constar con aprox. 1000 focos de 25w como mucho. Entonces en fin lo que queria es que me ayuden con un circuito para controlar estos focos con la pc. Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen que haya escrito en este tema.

PD.: soy novato en la electronica.


----------



## fernandoae

El programa que te adjunto sirve para eso y es lo más sencillo de usar. Es de 64 canales


----------



## gerarcapu2010

gracias fernandoae me re va a servir el programa, pero yo necesitaba los circuitos para controlar con la pc una gran cantidad de focos y un poco de ayuda con eso  jajaj ya que mis conocimientos sobre electronica no son muy avanzados. Muchas gracias de anticipado jaja.


----------



## fernandoae

Ah eso está acá http://discolitez.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=DiscoLitez.Hardware


----------



## lunabond

*Si tengo una carga en total que consume 500W y con voltaje de 120V, por tanto 4.2A, la resistencias ¿de cuantos watts se deben usar?
*




ronyho dijo:


> Hola amigos estoy intentando hacer un proyecto y les pido su ayuda para la realizacion de este proyecto.
> Bueno el proyecto es hacer unas luces secuenciales con bombillas de 220v  para fiestas, el problema es que tiene que ser controlado por la PC mediante el puerto paralelo, mi prblema es que tiene que tener un programa que lo controle (Software) y que pueda controlar la secuencia de las luces como tambien el tiempo (delay) y como ustedes ya saben de esto les pido su ayuda el programa de preferencia que se el Visual Basic (yo no se nada de programación ni de VB) ayudenme por favor.
> Sobre la parte del esquematico he encintrado algo por el internet (el diagrama lo pongo mas abajo) y quisiera que me den sus opiniones acerca del diagrama si esta bien o no y tambien para mejorarlo ya que este proyecto trabaja bajo la red electrica de 220v corriente alterna, y que no pueda tener problemas con la PC ni con la persona que lo usa.
> Y gracias de antemano por su ayuda.
> 
> *CONTROL DE POTENCIA CON TRIACS*
> 
> Las computadoras ofrecen la facilidad de programarlo casi todo. Dado que pueden manejarse en función a eventos, tiempos y acciones del usuario realizar sistemas en los cuales el control de equipos quede a cargo de ellas no presenta dificultad alguna, y menos aún con las nuevas herramientas de desarrollo visual que facilitan la programación y potencian la relación con el usuario a través de interfaces gráficas. Pero cuando se requiere controlar potencias, tales como lámparas incandescentes, tubos fluorescentes, motores, electrodomésticos, etc. el tema comienza a complicarse ya que los puertos de comunicaciones de las computadoras sólo pueden manejar señales de muy baja tensión y corriente. Para ello se requiere de interfaces de potencia basadas en dispositivos capaces de accionar potencia a partir de señales débiles. A esto debe agregarse sistemas de protección y aislamiento que permitan separar físicamente la parte lógica (la computadora) de la parte de potencia (la inteface).
> 
> El proyecto que se presenta en esta nota permite comandar dispositivos que requieran 220VCA con hasta 1500W de consumo utilizando para ello el puerto paralelo de la computadora.
> 
> EL PUERTO PARALELO:
> También denominado puerto de impresora ó LPT éste puerto dispone de tres canales de comunicaciones cuyos pines envían señales desde y hacia la computadora todos al mismo tiempo, de ahí el término paralelo. Inicialmente la plataforma PC permite disponer de hasta un máximo de tres puertos paralelos, usualmente denominados LPT1, LPT2 y LPT3. Exceptuando las nuevas computadoras iMac de la firma Apple Computers todas las computadoras personales disponen al menos de un puerto paralelo al cual generalmente se lo llama LPT1. A comienzos de la computación personal (cuando reinaban las XT) el puerto paralelo venía incluido en la plaqueta controladora de vídeo. Luego, con la llegada de las controladoras VGA el puerto comenzó a ser incorporado en las controladoras de unidades de disco (mas conocidas como multifunción). Pero con la quinta generación en PC (cuando apareció el Pentium de Intel) cambió todo nuevamente quedando la placa multifunción incorporada a la placa base del sistema o Motherboard.
> Los terminales del puerto paralelo sólo pueden manejar señales digitales, cuyos valores de tensión representan estados altos o bajos. Cuando no hay tensión en el pin se asume un estado lógico bajo mientras que cuando hay una tensión cercana a los 5v el estado asumido es el alto.  Cada pin puede drenar un máximo de 50mA, insuficiente para manejar cualquier tipo de carga mediana o pesada. Pero es suficiente para encender un diodo LED.
> 
> Para controlar el estado de los pines del puerto paralelo basta con escribir un número entero positivo de 8 bits en la dirección del mismo. El pin de datos 0, que físicamente está conectado al terminal 2 del contector, asume el peso 1. Este es el bit de menos peso en la palabra de datos de dicho puerto. Siguiendo la tabla de abajo observará que es muy simple manejar puntualmente cada uno de los pines.
> 
> Terminal 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
> Bit          0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
> Peso       1 2 4 8 16 32 64 128
> 
> Por ejemplo, si queremos hacer que los terminales 4, 6, 8 y 9 del puerto paralelo se enciendan quedando los otros apagados debemos sumar los valores correspondientes a esos pines y enviar dicho resultado a la dirección del puerto. En este ejemplo el dato a enviar sería: 4 + 16 + 64 + 128 lo que equivale a 212
> 
> Para que todos los pines se enciendan tendremos que enviar el valor 255, mientras que para que todos se apaguen deberemos enviar el valor 0.
> 
> La dirección del puerto LPT1 usualmente es 378, la del puerto LPT2 suele ser 278 y la del puerto LPT3 casi siempre es 3BC. Aunque esto depende de como esté configurado su hardware. Una forma de determinar la dirección del puerto es presionando la tecla Pause al comienzo de la carga del sistema operativo. Verá una tabla donde el BIOS reporta los parámetros básicos del equipo, incluyendo datos sobre los puertos.
> 
> EL PROYECTO:
> Como mencionamos antes, este circuito permite manejar cargas que funcionen con 220V de la red eléctrica y que consuman no mas de 1500W. Las posibilidades son: Lámparas, cafeteras, veladores, electrodomésticos, accesorios, etc. Televisores y equipos de sonido también pueden ser conectados, pero seria inútil ya que éstos equipos requieren ser encendidos por "soft" presionando la tecla Power. Entonces, al darle alimentación el equipo quedará a la espera de ser encendido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La señal digital proveniente del puerto es limitada en corriente y aplicada al cátodo del LED interno del optoacoplador. El ánodo de ese diodo es cableado a MASA digital (pin 25 del puerto paralelo). El brillo producido por el LED acciona el Triac del opto, que, a su vez, acciona el triac de potencia. La red RC conectada en paralelo con el triac de potencia limita la velocidad de evolución de la tensión ante cargas inductivas.
> 
> El optoacoplador incluye en su interior un circuito de detección de cruce por cero (denominado  ZCC). Este sistema hace que la conmutación sea posible sólo cuando el semiciclo de la corriente alterna se encuentra en 0V.
> 
> El optoacoplador puede ser un MOC3040 ó un MOC3041. El triac debe ser capaz de manejar 8A sobre 400V. Es indispensable montar el Triac en un buen disipador térmico.
> 
> El circuito mostrado arriba corresponde a un solo canal. Para montar un sistema de mas canales repetir este tantas veces como canales necesarios. Recuerde conectar sólo un circuito a cada pin del puerto paralelo.
> 
> IMPORTANTE:
> Este tipo de circuitos trabajan sobre la red eléctrica de 220V. Cualquier error, además de ocasionar daños serios en la computadora, pueden provocarle lesiones en su cuerpo. Incluso, si es una persona con problemas cardíacos o tiene un marcapasos tocar con sus manos el triac o cualquier otro componente no aislado puede matarlo.
> 
> Sea muy cauto durante el armado y revise muy bien todo. Siempre es mejor tomarse unos segundos mas en ver todo nuevamente y revisar conexiones que tomarse unas vacaciones en el hospital ó hacer una inspección del interior del crematorio.
> 
> 
> Cualquier pregunta por favor aganmelo saber  y de nuevo GRACIASSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae

> Si tengo una carga en total que consume 500W y con voltaje de 120V,  por tanto 4.2A, la resistencias ¿de cuantos watts se deben usar?


 De 1/4W, no dependen del consumo.


----------



## migue1924

elosciloscopio dijo:


> bueeeeno; aqui esta la solucion http://www.digitalperuana.com.pe/proyectos_luces_controlcompu.html




bueno ante todo un saludo; y estuve revisando este foro y me parece interesante el proyecto de control de led por el puerto paralelo; ahora segui los pasos  que postearon mas arriba y me salio corectamente;

 ahora en  tu comentarios vi que pusistes este enlace: 

http://www.digitalperuana.com.pe/proyectos_luces_controlcompu.html


lo intente descargar los archivos y too pro no pude podrias ayudarme porfavor
gracias


----------



## Meta

Aquí con Visual C# y Visual Basic puedes hacerlo.

Manual y  tutorial.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html


----------



## wilfer

jimmbo dijo:


> Al  que no le funcione el esquema que publica pablin para controlar con la pc 8 salidas de ponencia deben fijarce que en ese esquema existe un error y que solo cambiando MT1 por MT2 funciona, acuerdense MT1 siempre esta al lado de GATE del TRIAC,saludos yo lo arme y funciona perfectamente



Hola Jimmbo de casualida tu no tienes la simulacion en proteus es que yo lo tengo conectado tal y como esta ahi pero al intentar poner un 1 en el pin2 que aparece en la figura me aparece un error en la simulacion. O si sabes comop solucionar ese problema.


----------



## Nachobroker

tengo una pregunta,

con este circuito se puede controlar la potencia de la bombilla o solo si está encendido o apagado


----------



## fredytek

crespo dijo:


> pelao quizas no es lo q quiere a todas pero mira aqui esta con potenciometros tal como quieres lo q si es 1 a 1 ya q si lo ago con un solo potenciometro para todas causa un efecto de retraso en el apagado de las luces pero igual te lo enviare claro esta q lo seguire arreglando y quede picado con el asi q lo mas probable es q te lo envie lo antes posible como lo quieres  este solo lo subi para q me des la aprobacion si es algo asi lo q quieres,



hola amigo :
tu tutorial estuvo buenisimo francamente soy nuevo en visual. quisiera que me ayudes por favor con la programacion de vb por favor. el mas se ajusta a mis necesidades es  el archivo
disco 1.1_530 pero quisiera que me ayudaras a temmporizador con hora de inicio a cada uno por separado ahi estoy subiendo una foto de como quedaria ayudame amigo gracias de antemano broder


----------

